# The Color Crew



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Two bits of exciting news and one bummer:

I am going to be in a juried art show in a few weeks! I started sculpting in ceramic clay just over a year ago, doing mainly horse and cattle busts. 3 of my pieces have been chosen for the show. Bonus, it is a fundraiser for a great horse rescue in the area.
Some of my recent works in progress:
































Good news #2, I finally completed my final test for the Equine Anatomy and Physiology prerequisite for Equine Body Work Professionals. It was a 2 month time limit, open book test, so I should have gotten it done sooner, but I used every single day of the 2 months to get it done. Now fingers crossed I got at least a 75% to pass. I am secretly hoping for a score in the 90's, though. Even if I don't go through with becoming a certified bodywork pro, this class was AMAZING. So in depth and thorough. I feel like my understanding of riding is better now since I know the lay of the muscles, what nerves connect to what muscles, and how they work together. It has also helped my art a ton. Now I need to save up $3000 plus travel and hotel for the hands on course.

The bummer news: My barefoot trimmer who I LOVE is moving to Canada at the end of April. She has done an amazing job getting Cruiser's white line tighter and he has almost no flare left. She not only trimmed him according to how he wanted, but she helped me figure out his nutritional needs and encouraged me to keep on developing the paddock paradise to get him moving more. Luckily she is so kind, she interviewed multiple trimmers in the area and gave all her clients a list of her recommendations and will have a trimmer new to the area go on ride-alongs with her in April. She seriously goes above and beyond for the horses.

I was hoping to get a ride in this weekend, but looks like the forecast is calling for rain and snow mix and high winds. I'm a wimp and get so cold. Maybe there will be a sunny break, it is Spring in Oregon, they say if you don't like the weather, wait 15 minutes, haha.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

nice sculpture! as always.

if it's not too personal, where in central oregan are you? my husband and I used to spend time every summer down that way, fishing on or near the Deschutes, outside of Maupin.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks tiny!
Maupin is such a gorgeous area! I live close to the Deschutes (about 1 mile as the crow flies) but between Madras and Redmond, so a fair ways away from the Lower Deschutes and Maupin.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you know, I was wrong. it was outside of Madras that we went camping/fishing. I can't remember the road, but it left out of town, going NW and decended to the river along a dirt road that followed a very small creek down to the river. there was a flat area where we camped, and where the rafting guides often camp, too.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Hm, I am not too familiar with that area so I don't know which creek that could have been! Just yesterday DH and I explored lake Billy Chinook, which is where 3 rivers all meet up in a dam. Really neat are with hoodoos, petroglyphs, and a bunch of Cedar trees, which is unusual for this area. Talking to my dad yesterday evening, turns out he spent almost every summer from 6-18 years old there. He knew all about all the sight I was describing.


In other news I feel like a daft idiot. DH and I took the horses on a trail walk on Friday. DH wants to take Chief on a backpacking trip to carry film gear. Great, Chief has packed elk so gear should be no problem. We decided to go up some rock outcrops and see how he does on difficult terrain. Both the horses were awesome! But I should have remembered this was Cruiser's first outing in quite some time and I didn't boot him. Saturday morning he was gimping around pretty pathetically. I felt his legs and nothing seemed amiss so I am assuming he got a stone bruise. It's almost completely better now, he was bucking and running around this AM, with only a slight head-bob at the trot. But I know better, I should have been more careful.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I swear, this is a repeat of two years ago. I have had pain issues in my abdomen off and on since high school and 2 years ago it got bad enough to get an ultrasound. I ended up having surgery to remove a few parts and pieces and to ablate endometriosis. Well two years have come and gone and I am heading back to the hospital for ultrasounds this morning. Either the endo is back or it is something else, Dr isn't sure. 

Yesterday I got home with plenty of daylight and nice weather, I was going to jump on Chief and have a quick ride. But oh no, my pain and nausea decided that staying in curled up with some tea was my only option. It makes me feel awful that the pain prevents me from giving my horses what they need.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I got the results of my ultrasound...multiple large ovarian cysts  Boo! Not sure what the next steps are going to be.

In other, more horse related news, my mom has offered to pay for 30 days of training on Chief to get him more confident leading on trail rides. Only problem is I don't think he needs it! It's a nice offer, but he leads just fine with a confident rider, and most trainers ARE confident riders. I have some friends who are good riders but not overly confident who have offered to trail ride. My plan is to put those intermediate riders on him and play round robin on the trails. I would just take her offer, but she has already lent me $3000 on my tack room which I am paying back and she works a part time job and is on food stamps. I don't want to take from her, but she keeps offering, no, insisting! 

A few weeks ago I got the SleekEZ cause I found one cheap on Jeffers. I was a little doubtful, but oh my goodness, both of the horses *LOVE* it. I have been grooming them with it every few days just out in the paddock and even Chief, who tends to dislike grooming, will willingly follow me around and essentially BEG to be sleekEZ'ed. It looks like I have been shearing sheep.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Oh my goodness, the SleekEZ works absolute wonders on the cat, too!









I got a couple of rides in on Chief this weekend and he was surprisingly wonderful for having nearly a month off (I had lunged him a few times a week in there). We tried a slightly different warm up and he responded really well. I let him trot out as big as he wanted on the buckle for the first 10 minutes or so. He has a tendancy to get tight in the neck and carry his head high with his nose out. He was trained in endurance, and I see a lot of endurance horses move this way. His neck is VERY short and thick through the jowl so I think it will always be a struggle for him to relax his neck, but by golly he DID finally stretch down and out. And as soon as he did I felt his back lift and heard click, click, click...forging :icon_rolleyes: So, time to get him some bell boots and work on lifting the shoulders without loosing the relaxation.


In completely non related other news, this Friday is the juried art show I got into. I'm excited, and haven't been to an art show before, much less been featured. Last weekend I picked up a new outfit, including a pair of heels, which I haven't work in ages. I have mad respect for the gals who wear heels daily!


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Last night my trimmer came out and brought her replacement with her, since it was her last cycle before moving up North. Her replacement is just as wonderful and in addition to being certified to trim, has studied nutrition and bodywork. She was excellent with the horses and she trimmed Cruiser, who is my "problem child" when it comes to feet.

He still has a very weak lamina connection and gets a flare that then chips if he goes overdue even by a small amount. We discussed his feed and supplements and everything SHOULD be improving but it's not. Thank my lucky stars he stays sound (minus the occasional stone bruise).

My next step is to get the vet out and do a mineral analysis via blood and or hair samples to see if he is deficient in something specific. He is a real head scratcher. His feet look like they should be on an obese founder-prone pony, yet he's sleek, muscular and fit. Chief has the pudgy nature and build, you would think his feet would show pathology, but his feet are rock solid and as close to perfect a domestic foot can get.

Interestingly, Cruiser also got rain rot this winter, a small amount and it cleared up with very little effort, but something just seems "off".


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lucky you getting another good trimmer. I like your horses.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

whisperbaby22 said:


> Lucky you getting another good trimmer. I like your horses.


Whisper, I cannot even begin to tell you how lucky I feel. When my trimmer told me she was moving back to Canada my heart sunk and I started panicking. Then she mentioned she likely had a replacement moving to the area PLUS she would interview and trim with as many trimmers as she could, I was dumbfounded and SO relieved. She seriously went above and beyond.


~


This weekend was a blast! I had my first juried art show, which was fun. I didn't sell any of my pieces, but I talked with a lot of folks and arranged with a few other artists to do some collaborative work and maybe a joint show somewhere. That was exciting. 

~

My mom came over for the weekend and we went on a trail ride Saturday. She rode Chief, I rode Cruise and they were both dolls for the most part. Chief wanted to power walk and rush at first but my mom handled him very well (she rode a lot as a teen, but only a handful of times since then). By the end of the ride she was even able to get him to take the lead, which is his big fear. 
Cruise was pretty good, too. We have to ride on rural roads for a bit of the ride and he gets really amped up by other horses. He did great until we came to one field where some young horses were charging around, rearing, bucking, and playing. Cruiser became a fire breathing dragon so we crossed the road and he proceeded to passage and piaffe for a good 200-300 feet before coming back to earth. The rest of the ride he was perfect, not a foot was placed wrong.

It's rides like that that make me love my horses even more. In the last month they each have been ridden once, and they still rode out off the property without fuss, behaved quite well, and came home calmly. They are dolls, and I just love them.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Regarding another thread here about farriers, yes, the good ones are sometimes hard to find. Especially if you only have one horse that does not need shoes! I went on a nice ride today, too. Not to hot here yet, and even though my horse is old, he is one of the ones that needs to be ridden regularly, fortunately, I have a great place to ride, and am able to do so enough to keep him in line.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Yesterday I finally got around to long lining Chief. I think long lining him will help him gain confidence, plus my husband is really interested in the idea of driving, so I figure this is a good way for them to work towards that goal.

I don't know if he had ever been long lined before, since when I got him he sure acted as though he was never lunged. I assumed he hadn't so I took him into the arena to test the waters at first. He knew exactly what to do! I was so proud of him. We did some arena figures and some walk-trot-walk-halt-back transitions and he was great! I then took him to our driveway and went around a few times and then asked him to go along our fence by the road. He had one freak out where he spun around but he stopped as soon as he saw me and let me untangle him. I led him back into the driveway and we did a few laps and went over the training bridge. DH then came out and I showed him the signals and how to hold the reins and buggy whip and he took him for 1/2 a lap around the driveway.

So proud of him!


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Well isn't that cool!


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't like change. I don't like it one bit. And DH dropped a bombshell on me last night that he wants to go back to college and get his masters in ceramics. I **** near had an anxiety attack, but we talked it out (until past midnight, so I am TIRED now). It's interesting how a conversation can start off awful, then end up feeling great. I learned from this conversation that he absolutely does not want me to be without horses, so no matter what we do or where we move, the boys will be staying with us. He mentioned that he can't imagine not having them to watch in the morning, or go out to pet when he's stressed. It really made my heart happy to hear that.
So, we are tentatively looking into new areas to move, probably him moving out as soon as the fall for a few years. I will likely stick it out where I'm at until we find somewhere we can both pursue our desired careers. I'm scared of change, but I am actually looking forward to this next life step.

~


In more horse related news, last night I was letting the horses into the center of the paddock paradise to graze for a few minutes when I bent down and bumped my face on the electric fence. *HOLY GUACAMOLE!* That is PAINFUL. I have been shocked my fair share of times, but sweet baby jesus, I thought I had been kicked in the head. 
This morning the wind was blowing hard and there was a bite to the air so the horses were running around and just being hysterical. Chief would try to kick Cruiser, but was always standing too close so just kind of booty bumped him. Then Cruise would turn and start to kick and Chief would take off SO fast. I never knew that pony could cover ground like that! As soon as I opened the door to get a video they stopped, anticipating me coming out to feed. Turkeys!


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Well life is an adventure, if nothing else. I too have a husband that puts up with my horse. And yes, a zap to the head is a lot more powerful than getting it anywhere else.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I feel like I am just now recovering from my "vacation" haha. 7 days with bickering in-laws is a trying situation, but it was beautiful in AZ and we got at least 6 miles of hiking in every day. Feeling fit now!














A few girls I used to ride with in Pony Club have moved to the area, so I put out a request for riding buddies and one of the gals is coming over today after work for a quick trail ride. I love riding alone and having the solitude to think and concentrate on training, but it's also SO nice to have someone else to chat with and someone else to point things out that you may be missing.


And my awesome trimmer is trying to work one more miracle before she moves and is setting up a Natural Balance Dentistry day with a certified NB Dentist from the East Coast. I have been researching it and sounds like a really neat method that makes a lot of sense to me. I am waiting to hear if she uses sedation or not, and I am hoping not. Cruiser has not done very well coming out of it the last couple of floats and I would really like to avoid the cocktail if at all possible.










On the non-horse front, my vacation time clarified a career decision for me. I am going to be working on switching careers and becoming a Physical Therapist Assistant (perhaps someday a Doctor of Physical Therapy). The Community College by me has the pre-req's I need and another program in the valley (3 hours away) has the full degree. Since I already have a BS, there is quite bit I won't have to take which will cut down on the amount of time in school.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I used to ride with others, now I do not. I live in the city, and most people ride along chatting loudly, or are fixated on their phones. Plus I prefer to pretend I do not live in the city, so riding alone it is, for me. Pleas let me know how the dentistry works out. There has been so much improvement with dentistry, so much easier to keep the old horses going. And congratulations on the career decision. Sounds like a good field to get into.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

What a perfect ride that was! about 65 degrees, slight breeze, partially cloudy and the boys were SO good! My friend rode Chief and had him lead most of the way. We grew up riding under the same instructor, so she handled him exactly as I would and got him calmly through his worry when he tried balking.


We rode by a house down the road that has new folks who just moved in. They have 6 horses we could see from the road, one of which I _THINK _is a brindle. Are brindles very common? Or could it be some sort of scarring making it look brindle. I didn't take a picture, since I thought that may be rude. Not my horse or property. THe markings weren't overly loud like some I have seen pictures of. About like this:


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes, looks brindle, although I have never seen one in person, that's cool to see such an unusual pattern.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Where has this year gone!? It's May already!
And I haven't sculpted anything new since February! I know artists' inspiration comes and goes, but it feels like the muse has left me stranded! I tried to glaze and pigment my bisque pieces over the weekend, got one done and the eyes done on another, then went to the kitchen to wash my brushes. There was an avocado on the counter so I decided to have a snack, then I sat down on the couch and ended up falling asleep, no more work done. I have a custom piece that I NEED to finish, but I'm stumped on getting a good grulla color. 


I also went to the Dr at the end of last week to get a plan in action for my cysts and endometriosis. Turns out one of my cysts is larger than my whole uterus and is at risk of causing an ovarian torsion. So I started on the mini pill to try and shrink it down, then I need to decide if I want to stay on hormones or get my ovaries removed, putting me into menopause. I came home devastated and overwhelmed, hubby was gone on a hike, so I ran out to the paddock with a few grooming tools and had a therapy session with Cruise and Chief. 
It's moments like those that really make me glad to have horses. They listen and reciprocate emotions and mirror what you are feeling deep down. At the end of about 40 minutes out there, I was starting to feel more at peace and was able to see a path of action. At that same moment both of the boys let out deep sighs, and Chief found a spot to lay down for a nap. The horse's skill for living in the moment is so admirable. It wasn't until then I noticed the sprinkles had eased up, the sun came out and there was a rainbow over the mountains. 


No riding this weekend, since we had company in and out and I was a bit scatter brained, but this week is supposed to be nice, so I am hoping to get a couple rides in.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I am so bad about journals! But quite honestly, life has been super busy without anything really happening, if that makes any sense. A lot of "things" going on, but nothing noteworthy.


But yesterday my mom and me and my old trainer (her daughter couldn't make it) finally got together to do a trail ride. It was just from my place since the truck I usually borrow from a neighbor was being used. It was a short ride since my mom doesn't do well in the heat. But it was a great ride nonetheless. Both Cruiser and Chief were well behaved and my trainer's horse was awesome. He's 3 or 4 and still green, but she (as always) has put such a solid foundation on him. 


The only debacle was at one point when we stopped to drink water in some shade, Cruiser spun around quicker than I could catch him and tried to kick Dooley (trainer's horse). He didn't make contact, but I was not pleased in the slightest. He was fine the rest of the time, and I was taking a drink so I am not 100% sure what set him off, other than he can be a grumpy old curmudgeon from time to time. 

So, here's a picture of my mom and I (no permission to post the pic of all three of us, but got a cute shot of us all). Ignore Cruiser's face. He is a bit chomper when we are stopped,


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

That's OK, this is what journals are for, just to do at your own pace. But more photos of those horses, please!


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

whisperbaby22 said:


> But more photos of those horses, please!


Ask and you shall receive! My mom on Chief while we were waiting for my trainer to come meet up with us, and Cruiser trying to get some hay that I had stacked a wee bit too close to the fence.


----------



## NavigatorsMom (Jan 9, 2012)

Your horses are very cute!


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Aw, thanks!


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

New hay means testing time! More and more hay farmers around here are testing before they sell, but not everyone. Luckily our University extension service has a hay probe to loan. Fingers crossed for as low NSC as possible!


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

DH out of the blue last week asked if we could ride together! 
So on Saturday I rode solo since it was windy as all get out and he was a little hesitant. Cruiser was like an old hand! No nonsense at all and a very responsive boy. It made my day how good he was, and in the aussie saddle, which I realized I hadn't tried on him yet. It is a wee bit big for me so I just ordered a sheepskin seat saver to take up an inch or so.
Then on Sunday, the weather was perfect! But unfortunately I was having a REALLY off day with my POTS (postural orthostatic tachycardia syndrome, ie I pass out when I stand up) and was just feeling sick. However, DH still really wanted to give riding another try. SO we tacked up Chief/Squid and I gave him a mini lesson while sitting on a log. They did so well together! DH had a fall off of my trainer's horse about 4 years ago and has only ridden maybe 2-3 times since. But he wants to get over it and be able to meander trails on occasion with me, so this was a great start.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Hay results are in!!!!!!
Super happy with them, too. 8.9% ESC and 1.0% Starch for an NSC around 10%. Around here most folks seem to grow Orchard Grass and Timothy, both of which are too high in sugar for my boys, Squid with his weight issues and Cruiser with his sub-clinical chronic laminitis/inflammation. So it's always a struggle finding pasture grass or mixed grass hays. SO happy.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Ahh I love your paint OP! I can't believe it took me this long to discover him, but he is so cute haha. I love his build too.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

And its awesome that you are taking courses on equine massage. This is how my former equine massage learned as well by doing it in her spare time. Its too bad she moved away because she was great.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks. Cruiser (the paint) is a very handsome horse. Your mare, Fly looks a bit like him in a smaller package from the photos I have seen. Cruise is 16 hands, so he's kind of a giant.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

karliejaye said:


> Thanks. Cruiser (the paint) is a very handsome horse. Your mare, Fly looks a bit like him in a smaller package from the photos I have seen. Cruise is 16 hands, so he's kind of a giant.


Ever since getting Fly, I have become a huge fan of paints. 

I've seen some really cute paints out there, but the one thing about paints is that you can't distinguish them by their spots. Paints are very hard to pick out from each other.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

All day at work yesterday it was BEAUTIFUL! Nice weather, calm wind, sunny skies. And I got a notification that my new saddle seat cover was in my mailbox. 


I persevered and worked the whole day despite my heart telling me, "Go home, ride!" So I get home and the wind just starts howling and clouds blow in. DH is out of town and the horses looked a bit too wiry to feel ok riding without support there if something went awry. So I opted not to ride 


But I got my sheepskin saddle cover on my saddle. I love this saddle but it's a hair big for me, combined with being a slick leather seat, I felt I was sliding around a bit too much at the canter. I can't wait to give it a test ride! The saddle I tried Squid in 3 years ago was an endurance saddle with sheepskin seat cover and it was divine! I had never ridden on sheepskin before that.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Oh, I almost forgot, on the non-horse front, I took a big (for me) step and applied for college admission. 


I graduated with a BS about 6 1/2 years ago. Got into a career before even graduating and have learned a lot, but feel it's not quite where my heart is at anymore. So after a lot of deliberation I am continuing my education. Well, continuing sounds like getting a Masters or PhD, which I am not. I am hoping to get an associates degree. It is a competitive program (Radiology Technician) so I am going to get some pre-req's done at the community college here and then apply for Fall 2017.


I guess this does involve the horses, because if I'm accepted, I may have to make some big decisions regarding the boys and our property. The programs in my state are over in the valley, which is more expensive. Chances of finding land are slimmer. If I opt to rent and board, I will likely only be able to afford one horse. Then I have to decide which one to sell (or find a lease for). I'm trying not to let my anxiety spiral. As of right now, I am staying put, and will take a few pre-req's here (the community college is across the street from my work and they have the class I need this fall twice a week after my shift! It's so perfect I'd be crazy not to take it!)


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Hoofpic said:


> And its awesome that you are taking courses on equine massage. This is how my former equine massage learned as well by doing it in her spare time. Its too bad she moved away because she was great.


 
Actually for the time being, that is on the backburner. I passed the Equine Anatomy and Physiology course, but after a fair amount of consideration have decided to wait on the certification course. I'm hoping to get back to it at some point, but for now, I am focusing more on a career change into radiology (I was so intrigued learning the equine skeletal system, I am now wanting to expand that to humans).


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Do you ever have an issue or thought that is really stressing you out but you don't tell someone about it, so things just get really strained between you? Then you just open up and explain all your fears and worries and nothing has really changed but the air is clear and the weight is lighter? I had one of those moments last night. 
I want to go back to school, I really do, but I am also a control freak and don't want my husband to do all the work while I take a few years in school. As soon as I said that he just wrapped me in a big bear hug and insisted that I let him bear the weight for a bit. I explained I didn't think it was fair to have him pay for the horses (or realistically A horse if I go to school) and he explained that he wants to. He has been struggling with the business, basically just keeping it afloat for the last 4 years and I have been the solitary bread winner, which I see nothing wrong with. But just knowing he's willing, actually wanting, to support me for a bit while I make a career change, it makes me feel invincible. 


~~~


The horses have been given a rest, the temps are in the 90's. While some of you in the South West would scoff at that, it's too much for me! The temps are supposed to dip back into the 80's by the weekend though, but we are renting a jackhammer for the long weekend and hopefully finishing our fence! We have 200 feet left before we get to the cliff/rimrock. There we're going to switch from post and board to high tensile. It's an area the horses won't be in often or for long, it'll save some labor, and rails. So, we have under 30 posts left to put in. Depending on how much bedrock we hit, we should be able to get it done Friday night-Monday. 


And for reading all that, you get a picture of Mr. Cruiser (who is turning 14 on the 4th of July!!!!) and Moose, our cat.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

A couple days ago I let the boys into the center of the track so they could nibble what little grass there is and run around if they wanted. And oh boy did they run around!!!!
It was in the mid 90's so I wasn't expecting much hoopla, but they had opinions to express and bucks and farts to release.


When I pulled them back in, I noticed Cruiser took a BIG chunk out of the outside quarter of a front hoof. But I was pickled pink he's not lame on it in the slightest. It's about 3 fingers' width across the quarter and goes up a little less than half way on the hoof. I can see laminae at the bottom, but no blood, no pink, no tenderness, even when I poke it with a hoof pick. 
I took some sand paper to the edges and to other small chips to keep them from splitting too much more. I'm debating if I need to call the trimmer to get an earlier appointment. She's scheduled to come out on the 13th, so about 2 weeks away. Trouble is, that's only 2 days after my scheduled surgery, so I won't likely be out there to speak with her, I'll have DH catch and tie the horses for her. 
I'll try to get a quick picture tonight and see what you all think.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

karliejaye said:


> Hay results are in!!!!!!
> Super happy with them, too. 8.9% ESC and 1.0% Starch for an NSC around 10%. Around here most folks seem to grow Orchard Grass and Timothy, both of which are too high in sugar for my boys, Squid with his weight issues and Cruiser with his sub-clinical chronic laminitis/inflammation. So it's always a struggle finding pasture grass or mixed grass hays. SO happy.


Have you tested the Orchard Grass yourself? I'm asking because we feed Orchard from central OR and we've had it tested a few times and it's always had low NSC. 

We've been taught that NSC is WSC plus Starch as explained in this article: 

http://www.safergrass.org/pdf/testing_for_sugar.pdf

In our latest batch, the Orchard grass has 8.8% if you add WSC plus starch. The Valley grass we bought has 14.3% so much higher. So far all the Orchard we've bought has tested less than 10% NSC and the Timothy usually been less than 10% but once was 11%. The Valley grass (mixed grass hay) is usually the highest. 

Alfalfa is often very low NSC too, but it's often higher in calories so not best for horses on a diet even if good with sugar content.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I have tested 4 different Orchard grass hays through the years. They ranged from 12%-16%. It really has a lot to do with fertilizer and which cutting, too. (I work in the ag industry as a soil scientist, so I hear all sorts of reports, and have heard of all sorts of ranges.)


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

*This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened.*


----------

